# Hilfe bei der Suche nach Beweisen gegen [...Chatdienst...]



## CityHun (28 Mai 2006)

Hallo an alle!
Ich benötige Eure Hilfe für die Suche nach Beweisen gegen den Betreiber der Homepage "[...]" um Gerichtlich gegen ihn vorgehen zu können. Da ich leider auf einen [...] von dem Betreiber hereingefallen bin muss ich knapp 900 Euro an ihn bezahlen. Da mir aber zwischenzeitlich sowohl bewust als auch bekannt geworden ist, dass alle Kontakte die dort angeboten werden fakes sind, hoffe ich mit Eurer Hilfe beweise die für einen [...] sprechen zu bekommen. Ich hoffe sehr Ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Vielen Dank!

Ulrich

_[Kommerzielle Links und einige Wörter entfernt. Einzelfallberatung ist hier im Forum nicht möglich.
Bitte gegebenenfalls eine Verbraucherberatung oder einen Anwalt konsultieren. (bh)]_

Auszug aus den AGBs:





> # Der Teilnehmer des Dienstes erkennt auch an, dass sich im System Männer als Frauen und Frauen als Männer ausgeben können.
> # Weiter erkennt der Teilnehmer an, dass alle Teilnehmer unter mehreren Identitäten das System nutzen können.


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Suche nach Beweisen gegen [...Chatdienst...]*

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es am Rande helfen kann, aber hier ist ein Urteil zu einem Chatdienst, der bezahlte Kommunikationsagenten mitchatten lässt. Das ist sicher nicht direkt übertragbar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## CityHun (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Suche nach Beweisen gegen [...Chatdienst...]*

Gemeint ist ein anbieter von SMS Kontakten. Wo der Benutzer (Kunde) mit einem Mädchen (oder Junge) per SMS in kontakt kommt um dieses Mädchen (oder Jungen) kennen zu lernen. Dabei versendet man Premium-SMS welche 1,99 EURO pro SMS versand zu Buche schlagen. Wober ich hier den Verdacht habe, dass von den angebriesenen Kontakten alle allein durch Betreuer gestellt werden. Sprich hinter diesem Kontakt steht kein Kontaktsuchender sondern der Betreiber der Seite selbst.


----------



## Qoppa (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Suche nach Beweisen gegen [...Chatdienst...]*

das Thema ist schon x-mal in den Medien durchgekaut worden.

Google ist dein Freund


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Suche nach Beweisen gegen [...Chatdienst...]*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Meine Freundin hat dasselbe Problem wie du. Hat ca. 300,00 Euro über Pfingsten in den Wind gesetzt, in der Hoffnung, den Partner zu finden, den sie sucht. 

Würde ihr gerne helfen. Weiss nur nicht wie. Erst heute konnte ich sie überzeugen, dass das alles Mist ist!


----------



## CityHun (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Suche nach Beweisen gegen [...Chatdienst...]*

Hier sind einige Infos darüber zusammengestellt. Infos zum Thema Premium-SMS


----------



## CityHun (6 November 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Suche nach Beweisen gegen [...Chatdienst...]*

Ich habe Gerichtlich eine Einstweillige Verfügung gegen meinem Mobilfunkbetreiber erwirkt und nun mich mit ihm aussergerichtlich geeinigt.


----------

